# I never thought that this day would come...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is no doubt the most difficult post I have ever had to write.

I have relinquished my position as General Sales Manager of Cutter
Motors, and tomorrow will be my last day on the job.

I have been involved in automotive sales for most of the past
17 years, 8 with the Cutter Automotive Team. I feel so fortunate
to have had the incredible experiences that I have had, and that
I have had the opportunity to work with so many top-notch people
(both co-workers and customers). 

The closest analogy to the way that I see my life would be looking
at an LP record spinning at 33.3 rpms on a turntable. There are
many different tracks lying in concentric circles, separated by blank
spaces. The current track has been a very long and intense one,
but now it is time for me to move on to the next...

This Fall (after a month or so off), I will be returning to Graduate 
School, to resume my education/preparation for becoming a 
Clinical Psychologist.

Many people would think that I must be totally "nuts" to
walk away from the lucrative career that I have now.
Believe me, this has been the most difficult decision of my life!

Fortunately, I have saved my pennies, and I have a wife who
is willing to do whatever it takes to assist me in my endeavour.

I would really like to take a moment to thank all of you, my
friends and Bimmerfest members for all of your incredible
support over the past few years. I feel so lucky to have been
a part of everything that we have put together here.
Many times I have been deeply touched by the collective
support of our community, as well as by individuals...

As for the future, I would like to say that this will not mark 
the end of my involvement with this site. In addition, Bimmerfest
(the event) will likely continue as well...

I've got a lot of things to do, so I'd better run for now.

Thank you to everyone for making Bimmerfest so special to me!

Bye for now,
--Jon


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Any Bimmerfest discounts for therapy at your clinic, for hearing such a shocking news Jon? 

Congrats and best wishes to your new career!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon,

I'm wishing you all the best and success. 

Thanks for 'Bringing the Community Together' :thumbup: 

May the Force be With You


----------



## Tim330Cic (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow! I almost fell off of my seat. This is quite a step that you are taking and I wish you all the best of luck! :thumbup: I hope that you will stick around here to share your knowlege and just hang out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbup:

Congrats Jon. I am jealous of you having the opportunity to start over with something completely different. I know you know many of us would love to do the same.

Good luck with your studies.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Good luck Jon, I hope everything works out for you. :bawling:  :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Best of luck Jon, I'm sure you will do well in your new career, obviously something you've considered for some time. Glad you'll still be with the fest.


P.S. Shouldn't this have been posted in "the most difficult decision I've made" thread?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Kudos to you Jon!! Going back to school, something that I wish I had the guts (and money) to do. :thumbup: I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Wishing you all the best, Jon.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Jon, say it ain't so! I was planning to move to Santa Barbara to work for you  

Seriously, I wish you the best of luck. Are you going to be studying at UCSB?

We are all expecting you to lead the Bimmerfest convoy next year as usual.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Best wishes Jon. You're impossible to replace, and I think everyone will always remember what made buying a BMW from Cutter extra special. 

To think, I will probably never have my picture taken with Shafer in the Circle of Doom  ... unless Cutter ends up hiring Jon back as a staff Clinical Psychologist.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Oh sure, get your employee discount on your wagon, then leave us.  Just kidding. Congrats on the decision.

Can i have your job?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

This line will now be forever retired.

"Looks good. When can I place a deposit Jon?"

I may have to use "looks good. When can I place a deposit Franco?"


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck Jon!

Did you hear the joke about the guy who walked into his psychologist's office, naked but totally wrapped in Saran Wrap? 

Guy: "Hey doc, whaddya think?"

Doc: "I can clearly see your nuts."


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Best of luck in your endevours Jon! :thumbup: And congrats on making such a bold decision. I'm sure you will succeed in your new career.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Who else thinks this is a cover story for Jon's campaign for governor of California?


Seriously, congratulations on reaching a difficult but ultimately rewarding decision. It's hard for me to imagine walking away and starting a new career, but I admire those who are able to do so. 

Now where are we going to get our inside info?


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Good luck with your endeavors...!
A decision like this can never be a bad one... :thumbup:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope everything works out for you and I wish you the best of luck.

Thanks for all that you've done for the BMW community, you will be missed.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon-- 

I literally had to double check and make sure that post actually was written by Jon Shafer and that I wasn't seeing things! What a shock!! We all owe so much to you after all you've done for us throughout the past. No matter where you go or what you do, no one here will ever forget about Jon Shafer. Also, I'm sure you'll stick around and become a regular. Maybe you too will some day make posts about what you have to do to get a good deal on a new BMW! :rofl: 

In all seriousness, I've "known" you since you first started posting on bimmer.org. You've been a true asset to the BMW enthusiast community. I only hope that you'll be become such a valued member of your future profession!

Best of luck to you! It takes a huge amount of courage and guts to give up a stable, successful career and delve into the unknown when you have kids to raise, a wife to support and a pile of bills to pay every month. I'm sure all the sacrifices you'll have to make in the short term will be well worth it once you enter the next stage of your life.

Take care, and be sure to visit here often. It'll be sad to see you go! Oh, and don't forget to post the pics of you picking up your "new" Ferrari (or other exotic of your choice) in the Circle of Doom in a few years after you're loaded!


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks Jon for all you've done for all of us. Good luck.

B.


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

Takes mucho cajones to walk that path, Mr Shafer
I think it's a fantastic thing you are doing.
Best of luck, you'll do well.

Many thanks for your tolerance.
I still owe you that beer

- Eugie


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Wow, congratulations on your decision.  Best of luck in your new direction.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

then :yikes: and :bawling: were my first thoughts.

Cutter is losing a great guy who's done wonders for the on line Bimmer community and you were the guy who pushed me over to buy my 330i from you and Cutter Motors. I've never met a better guy in the car selling biz. You are one of a kind. :bigpimp: 

Congrats and good luck in your new profession. I think you have a good start with all of the whack jobs you've dealt with over the years on bimmer.org and bimmerfest.

Bob


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You rock, Jon!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Often times the biggest decisions end up the most rewarding - & not just in a monetary way.

Go knock em out !!

A :thumbup: ll the best


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Take care John. You will be sourly missed. Please continue to post often!


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

WOW, after falling out of my chair and getting back to my computer, I thought to myself, this will be a huge void to the BMW community.
Then I thought, wow, this great, another career that I can still see John one on one with.  

You will be enormously missed my friend and I wish nothing but the best for you and your family.
I raise my glass to you (Wente Wine) and wish you well and hope we can meet up sometime in the future.
If you ever get up to the Bay Area, don't forget to look me up, a day of fishing, a day of wine tasting and maybe a little BMW cruise with Bay Bimmerz.

I've got to go now, I'm starting to :bawling:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

congrats jon. :thumbup:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Congratulations! From one psychologist to one soon-to-be psychologist . Where will you be attending grad school, and what is your concentration?

Hopefully you will have plenty of time to read and post here between classes, exams, comps, and dissertation!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

May your new endeavor be fulfilling.


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

Wow! Congratulations to you, Jon, for having the fortitude to make such a difficult decision. A *huge* :thumbup: to your wife for her support. Best wishes. Please don't be a stranger.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow, I'm shocked and impressed at the same time! I'm sure you'll do well...guys like you always do. Congratulations and good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Jon, what an exciting journey you are about to embark upon! I wish you the very best!!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations Jon. I admire and have tried to mimic your way of business. Brutal honesty in the car business…. Who would have thought? I wish you all the best.




Ted


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Jon.

You can be proud of what you have accomplished with this board. Many people here consider this forum as part of their daily routine. In that sense, you have touched many lives.

Good luck to you Jon.


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

I've only been here for about a month and
don't even have a car but still everyone 
here always helps me out with any questions
I have and thats a pretty cool thing to have 
a bunch of people like this brought together in one
place. Thanks and congratulations Jon.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow! What a surprise. Congratulations and best of luck. BTW, I think your admin role here should qualify for at least a year of credit in any Psychology program


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Wow!!!!

Well I'm glad I bought my ZHP when I did and had the pleasure of working with you.

Thanks for the great deal on the car and for everything you've done for the Bimmer community!!

Best wishes in you new career!!! You're going to do well! :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Well Jon, all I can say is good luck. And please come visit here every so often.


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

Jon, I wish you all the best in your new journey. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

As everyone else here has said, Best of Luck Jon. I hope your new direction in life brings you much happiness. Thank you for helping to bring this forum together, for your openness here and for being a stand up guy in an industry that could use a lot more people like you. You'll definitely be missed, but I'm happy for you to be going after something you want to do. Stay in touch here! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! i don't know if i should  or :fruit:. you will be truly missed. even though i've never met you, you come across the Internet as a great guy! well good luck on your future from the great white north. i was hoping one day i could meet you and your team in person. BMW has lost a great embassador. 

drop by here once in a while. don't disappear from us completely. :grouphug:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

how come some make it sound like jon's leaving bimmerfest. :dunno:  he's leaving cutter? no? he's still a bmw car owner and bimmerfest forum is :eeps: bigger than cutter :eeps:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Jon, thanks for sharing all that wealth of information with us and thanks for the Bimmerfest.com site. I have not checked Roadfly for months because of the quality of this board. Just like Ted W said, it is all about honesty which will built customer and board members loyalty. Please make sure that the tradition will continue with whoever replaces you.

Best of luck with your new decision. Let us know when you start the _*Prozacfest*_ board. :sabrina: :thumbup:

Jim


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dkotanto said:


> Best of luck with your new decision. Let us know when you start the _*Prozacfest*_ board. :sabrina: :thumbup:
> 
> Jim


will that mean a return of the flame board? ! :eeps:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Best of luck to you Jon, and thanks for all the support you have provided everyone here.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

Best wishes for a bright future, Jon! Hope the "next track on your LP" is a rockin' one! Please continue to grace the board! :thumbup:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon,

I suspect that this was not an easy decision and is the result of much introspection. Clearly, this represents a very difficult juncture in your personal life and professional career. This was probably a very complicated process.

We purchased our BMW not because of the performance or its design, but simply because we were uninformed buyers who stumbled upon the car. As I searched the net for information about BMW's after placing our order, I found your postings on the other site. I really appreciated how you enabled us to truly understand the value and wonderful attributes of the car. Yes, others provided much of the technical expertise. Yet, you offered the excitement by trying to assist us with understanding the sales process, fair marketing practices, and the auxiliary fan problem - posting updates with clear, factual information. As informed buyers, we were able to have pride of ownership.

You have elevated what began as a utilitarian exercise into a personal experience. Although we did not purchase the car from Cutter, I feel as if you did, in fact, sell the car to us. I was hoping for an opportunity to meet you in person - maybe some time in the future.

May your future endeavors and professional success fulfill your dreams!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'd like to add one more thing... the threads I probably most enjoy are your threads Jon. The inside BMW information, hot new arrivals to the Cutter showroom, and probably most of all, the words and pictures of bimmerfesters picking up their new car at Cutters and seeing that special joy of buying a new car. You helped create the world of Cutters that ultimate BMW dealership that may of us will never experience. 

This will be something difficult to replace. I hope someone can step up and contribute to help fill some of this void.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Best of luck with your big next step, Jon. We'll all miss you here, and your mammoth contributions to the knowledge of BMW owners. I hope Ted and Adrian keep up the great work and spirit. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon,

Apart from a little selfishness which makes me wish we could keep you here to ourselves . . . I am happy that you have moved on to your next and even better 'track'. 

We go back a ways . . . to the original days of bimmer.org, and you may recall how good we all felt when Rick Houston made a similar choice to leave the industry to refocus on his dream.

I am truly grateful that I not only got to know you through the board, but was fortunate enough to meet you in person this past year when I came to S.B. (For those of you who haven't met Jon, he's just as genuine and even nicer in person, and his wife and kids are fabulous :thumbup:.)

Jon, don't forget the offer to be your personal tourguide should you ever make it to NYC remains open and has no expiration date. I hope you'll keep in touch and keep me informed of your progress.

Best wishes to you and your family . . .

and with that it's now time to lift the banner to the ceiling and officially retire Jon's number in the Bimmerfest Hall of Fame.:bow::clap::supdude::wailing::drink::clap:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Dear Jon,

Thank you without end for all your efforts for bringing everybody, and I mean _everybody_ who has even the slightest interest in BMW's and life itself together in this community we know as bimmerfest.com. You're the kind of car guy that's rare in this business and certainly all of us here prize you like a rare gem. If there is one word that I equate with you since becoming aware of your work here and my impression of how you do business, I would handily choose *credibility* .

I believe you've chosen your destiny by going to graduate school to pursue something that you soulfully have a passion for and I respect that so much. My best wishes to you and your family in your endeavors and you'll always have a friend here. Thanks again and keep in touch with us.

Regards,

Adrian Avila
Client Manager
Chris BMW


----------



## SmackX54.4 (Jun 2, 2003)

WOW :yikes: :yikes: 

A Great man, Helping others enjoy Great cars and now... Doing what I would guess most would love to do.... change careers to do something new...

Good luck and hope you still hang out here... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

Congrats Jon! :thumbup: When you bet on yourself, you always win.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow, what a change! Sometimes I wish I could give it up and go back to school, but bills, family, etc. Just something about it that won't work out for me. I really respect your decision to leave the industry and do this for yourself. It takes courage to listen to what your heart tells you and more to follow it like this. I wish you and your family the best.

Your contribution to this board goes beyond words. In fact, you and this board is one of the main reasons I bought a BMW. This place really has a sense of community and you're the anchor. I'll miss the inside information, but hopefully you can still find time to contribute. Hey, it's not like you're going to lose touch with the industry insiders, right? 

All the best in your new path, Jon!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Jon, thanks for everything you have done for the entire BMW community, and best of luck with your new career. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

WOw. i'm shocked. Best of luck! Now, can I have your old job?


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Congratulations Jon!*

Jon,

My best wishes to you on your new academic initiative. :thumbup:

I hope our paths cross from time-to-time in the future!

I was looking forward to buying a 1 series from you in a couple of years. 

Sure hope that Cutter can find a manger who will try to sustain the Jon Shafer tradition of managerial excellence and enthusiasm for fine driving in fine cars. Otherwise, where are we going to buy our BMWs?

Ausgang's suggestion to retire your number is a great idea. In your honor, no more shall Munich make a 328Ci!

By the way, will you return to UCSB, or perhaps the Fielding Graduate Institute? A long time friend of mine is Dean at Fielding.

JPHerit

PS: :drive:


----------



## ACS-B (Dec 21, 2001)

wow Jon... best of luck man. I'm sure it will work out and hope to still see you on the board!


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Sad to see you go Jon. Forget graduate school, join the run for governor, you'll probably win!!


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Perfect example of following your dream... :thumbup: 

Hopefully, this won't affect Bimmerfest 04'. :bawling:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> This is no doubt the most difficult post I have ever had to write.
> 
> I have relinquished my position as General Sales Manager of Cutter
> Motors, and tomorrow will be my last day on the job.
> ...


The place will never be the same without you. I wish you well in your new endeavor. It is very tough to start a new career and yet I know you'll be a success. Best wishes for the change in career. I/we will miss you.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Just heard the news over on another board. As sorry as I am to say goodbye, I'm sure that it is for the better, Jon. You will be dearly missed.

Best of luck, and never be a stranger.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

*Best Wishes*

I met you briefly at the last 'Fest.

Its not all about money, its about doing something in life that makes you happy. You sound financially secure enough to go off and chase your life's dream. You will be fine.

Good luck and Best Wishes!


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> This Fall (after a month or so off), I will be returning to Graduate
> School, to resume my education/preparation for becoming a
> Clinical Psychologist.
> 
> ...


Jon, everyone knows psychologists are crazy anyway, so this decision makes sense  (my wife is a psychologist)

Good luck, and see you around..... will you be a lowly "member" now?


----------



## hbmike (Apr 16, 2002)

jon,
congrats and good luck with your car... man, it seems like just yesterday that i picked my car up from you... and that was in dec '99!!! 

wishing you the best in your future endeavors...  

mike


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for everything Jon. Best of luck with school and your new career; hope to still see your posts here... :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Good Luck, Jon. Glad to hear you'll still be part of the 'fest.


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

Jon,
I'd like to wish you well in your endeavors and hope you ultimately realize your vision. I know what it's like to give up a comfortable and familiar surrounding to pursue a long time aspiration. It doesn't matter how you get there, as long as you do and only then will you be without remiss.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Wow! :jawdrop:

I join the other couple of thousand of your closest personal BMW friends in wishing you all the best, Jon. Your contributions here (and elsewhere on the 'net) have been immensely valuable. Bimmerfest now has several outstanding folks in the BMW sales business to take up the mantle, but I think nobody can really replace you. You've educated and informed THOUSANDS of BMW buyers and owners for many years. I suspect that you have also personally been responsible for adding many sales for BMW that would not have otherwise happened. I know that your involvement with bimmerfest (and bimmer.org before that) has sometimes brought criticism from BMW officialdom, but I think you've been a great asset to BMWNA, as well as to Cutter. I hope you will continue to contribute here.

Larry Cauble


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Congrats Jon! As someone who's just made a similar life/career altering decision, I know what you must have gone through. Best of luck!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Jon,

So long, and thanks for all the fish.

Like so many other of your admirers, I congratulate on the brave career move you're making. Sure wish I had the courage to do the same! :thumbup: 

 Thank you for everything you've done for the BMW community and Bimmerfest. We'll miss your constant presence. :bawling:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*wow!*

Wow! I'm away for a couple of days...Ah-nold and half the state of California wants to be governor, and Jon Shafer returns to graduate school!

Jon Shafer, PsyD (or PhD) - sounds good!

Blessings to you and the family in the days ahead - do you know what school you want to attend? What areas of clinical psychology interest you the most?

Ah, you had to follow the call of your heart and soul - and that call was getting louder!

If I had a current copy, I'd send you a DSM-IV! Doubtless you'll become *very* familiar with its contents over the years!

Keep in touch - let us know how the studies are going!

Yaca Attwood ('car_for_mom')


----------



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

NOOOOOO

just met u 2 (or 3) months ago when I picked up my 330ci with a great deal! (2k off invoice!!)

now where other place can I get that price??

will miss you dearly jon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2002)

Good luck Jon.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Jon, Alles Gute!!*

For many of us this is definitely one of those mixed emotion events in life.

On the one side we are grateful that we even had a chance to get to know someone with a warm and infectious attitude towards the marque that most of us here have grown to like-like alot; and also that you are getting a chance to pursue something else that you love, and will no doubt have a significant impact and positive contribution towards many individuals lives.

Then there is the melancholy, albeit selfish side because we are going to miss the great inside information with the snap that you always put on it.

Even though 99.99% of us here never had the good fortune of meeting you in-vivo  , many, including myself, count you as a dear and treasured friend.

And If you ever do start your own web page I'm sure it won't take as long as Bimmerfest did to have 6,713 stark, raving lunatics register on it. I'm probably not the only one looking forward to reading and posting to the 'Ask Jon' Forum! 

Anyway, may God continue to bless you and your family in walking through this new door in life.

And let it be known by all who ever hit this board in the past, and will in the future, that, to put it simply:

JON SHAFER ROCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jon,

I havent been on this board for a long time nor do I post very often, but you have (easily) made it to the top of my list for respected dealers. I remember you being sold out on the M3 that my gf was going to buy from you, but as to my X5, I guess I'll have to purchase it from your successor. Nevertheless thanks for your contributions 

Peter


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU JON!!!!! YOU DEDSERVE ALL THAT COMES YOUR WAY!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Jon

Even though I did not have the good fortune of meeting you in person, your contribution to this forum spoke louder than a friendly handshake to everybody that participates in it. 

Good luck in your new endeavour...


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

best to luck with you on starting a new chapter in your life.

looking forward to next year's bimmerfest!


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I go away for the weekend and this is what I come back to..  
Jon I know you will be successful and :thumbup: :thumbup: to your wife and family for their support with this new direction in your life.


----------



## thillIX (Jul 1, 2003)

Best of luck Jon :thumbup:


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey Jon,

I just read your announcement.....

I haven't been online as much as I used to, but this is a complete shock. You've become a rock for our BMW community and I can honestly say you've impacted all of our car buying and personal lives more than you can imagine. It's amazing how much one person can affect the lives of others (BMWNA, take note of this....)

Please keep in touch with all of us from time to time and let us know how you're doing in your new endeavor. I'm sad to see you go, but happy that you're pursuing your dreams. Best wishes and please don't be a stranger!!!!

Vu
:thumbup: :thumbup:   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

Thanks Jon for all your hard work. It is appreciated here more than you can imagine... Take care and best of luck!

-SilverBmw


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

It was a pleasure working with you at BimmerFest.
It will be a pleasure running into you next year at the event (I know you'll come by).

And I hope you have an enjoyable career change.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

wanted to also wish you luck mr shafer...thanks for everything youve done for the bmw community...


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

As William Henley who once said,
“I am the master of my fate. The captain of my soul.” 

Risk will bring great reward. I wish you the best Jon.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Good luck ,God Speed, and happy journey, Jon!!


----------



## JeffreySB (Oct 9, 2002)

Good Luck Jon! I am just glad we had the opportunity to get to know you. Purchasing two cars from you was one of the best decisions we ever made. Thanks for everything! :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Best of luck Jon. Just stating the obivous here - you will be missed!


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

All these responses and no reply from Jon :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

king of trolls said:


> All these responses and no reply from Jon :dunno:


he's on vacation


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

WOW!! I go away for a couple weeks to concentrate on the quiz, come back and find this!!

Congrats Jon. You will make a great "whatever you choose to do." You might even enjoy going back to school! Best of luck.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon! Say it isn't so... I HAVE been under a rock for the last month or so. Good luck with the career move! (I am going back to school in Jan. also.) Very scary.
We'll miss you!


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr. Jon,
Best of luck on your new journey. All the best man~.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Thanks for all the help*

Jon, your a true professional. Im sure you will do well. Thanks for all the help you have given me. Dont stay a stranger to the board

Good luck!


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Good Luck Jon, thanks a lot for what ever u did for BMW community.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

As repetitive as this may sound, I wish you and your family all the very best! Thanks for straightening me out way back when at 'fest on the difference between yellow fin and yellow tail!

Never say good-bye - only see ya later!

With warmest regards,
Jenea


----------



## Sunj_e (Jun 15, 2003)

this sums up how i feel, Good luck John :thumbup:


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Gosh John...just found this thread...and*

hope I wasn't too "in your face" back in the day. Of all I had met or read on the internet at the time, as I was deciding whether to purchase my own E39, your presence and opinion meant the most. Best of luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

1RADBMR said:


> hope I wasn't too "in your face" back in the day. Of all I had met or read on the internet at the time, as I was deciding whether to purchase my own E39, your presence and opinion meant the most. Best of luck in whatever you do.


Welcome to The Fest Rad1!!!

:supdude:

I always enjoyed posting with you back in the day!


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

*That's "Jon" not "John." Geez I hate making*



1RADBMR said:


> hope I wasn't too "in your face" back in the day. Of all I had met or read on the internet at the time I was deciding whether to purchase my own E39, your presence and opinion meant the most. Best of luck in whatever you do.


mistakes! ;-) (I'm old fashion)


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Thank you for the welcome Jon. Now...*



Jon Shafer said:


> Welcome to The Fest Rad1!!!
> 
> :supdude:
> 
> I always enjoyed posting with you back in the day!


A clinical psychologist!? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE RIPPING ME!! Someone with your affinity for your fellow man (and woman)!? Someone who was among the first to recognize the power of the internet in car sales!? I have to believe there is something other than "Clinical Psychologist" in your future. Just the title makes me sleepy. (If you are dead nuts serious, Jon, I'm just kidding. If not, I'm dead nuts serious!) Look forward to mixing it up with you and the other members of this forum...in a nice way. I still have alot of questions about my E39...which is soon (too soon) to come off warranty.
Cheers!
Herb


----------

